# RESOLVED: Urgent in Chicago Ridge



## pla725 (Jan 9, 2008)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/pet/533034208.html


----------



## Leaf (Jan 13, 2008)

That ad is still up so I went ahead and e-mailed the poster seeing if there was anything I could do to help assist. 

I looked through their adoptable animals and did see some rabbits listed but I guess due to space there aren't many available.

Hopefully they received a positive response in the area and were able to save some.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 13, 2008)

:sigh:SRR and Red Door both just stepped in to help out another Chicago shelter with buns, the Anti-Cruelty Society.

Many shelters simply don't have the time to keep their Petfinder listings up to date, especially with "low priority" animals like rabbits. So I don't trust Petfinder to tell me how many animals any particular shelter has, or which ones are still actually there. You'd get a better tally by calling the shelter.

I hope the shelter gets some help. Maybe Red Door or the Chicago HRS were able to help? All I know is there's no more space in SRR unless our current buns get adopted.


----------



## Leaf (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm emailing the original poster about the Red Door now, and about other possible help. While it sounds like there are very caring individuals working with these rabbits, it's definantly a crisis situation.

I'll try to post more once I compose and send my return e-mail - I'm hoping to be able to help and I'll encourage the OP to come here.

pla725, this is definantly a worthwhile Craigs List posting you made. Thank you!



I know we're becoming a little more strict on the postings we want on this board - it isn't to be offensive, but rabbits in this type of crisis are definantly the ones we want to focus on!


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 16, 2008)

I also posted in on the forums last night under http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=20122&forum_id=7.

This is the shelter I got Latte and Hazel from. They always have a ton, and when they get too many, they put some to sleep. That is why I got Hazel out of there in early Dec. I saw they were getting too many and she'd probably still be there. Same situation with Latte too (and he was on the kill list when I got him). :sad:

I'm about a half hour from them as well so let me know what's going on.

Has anyone tried to contact TLC Animal shelter in Homer Glen? There small, clean and no kill http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/9902/2002weeklyotherlist.html


----------



## BlueFrog (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks so much to the poster (?Leaf) who wrote and invited me to this forum, and made me aware of this thread. I am the person who posted both the original CL message, and the new updated one:

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/pet/540366083.html

The local rescue person (guinea pigs) who alerted me (rats) to the plight of the bunnies contacted Chicago HRS, but they had no room. She also wrote Red Door, but never heard back from them. By making an absolutely shameless nuisance of myself to absolutely everyone I know, we managed to get out nine rabbits and two litters so far. There is a special place in our hearts for anyone willing to take in rabbits that are probably pregnant. In a few cases there were boys housed with girls, you see. One of them is an absolutely stunning brown and white rex doe with Bambi eyes and a _wonderful_ disposition who I'd love to see find a sanctuary before she has her inevitable litter. She looks just like my favorite childhood bunny, only nicer in disposition, but I just can't take on another animal no matter how much I want to. I'm particularly concerned about her safety because she is pregnant, and would therefore add significantly to the shelter's numbers if she stays. 

For those who are wondering about the shelter's online listings, they are significantly out of date and to the best of my understanding, there is no intention of updating them, at least as regard to rabbits. That information is about four times removed, so don't quote me on it, but I believe it is sound.

I don't want to drag this thread off topic but do want to mention that the shelter is also absolutely crammed full of gerbils (in more colors than I knew they came in) and dwarf hamsters. Almost all the female gerbils, and probably all of the hamsters, can be assumed to be pregnant. If anyone is interested in them, either as tag-a-longs with a bunny or in their own right, drop me a note. A foster home in Janesville WI has agreed to take in four male gerbils. 

I have regular small animal rescue drop points in DeKalb IL, Rockford IL, and Kenosha WI where I can easily arrange to meet fellow transporters, adopters, and foster homes. Other locations can probably be arranged too. We have one adopter who lives in Peoria but travels to Chicago once a week who has offered to transport bunnies as needed.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum BlueFrog!

I'm Lauren. I used to live in Chicago Ridge and recently moved out to Frankfort. I adopted 2 bunnies from the AWL, including one last month. I also used to go in often and make a note of all the bunnies there on here. Since I couldn't take photos, I did my best.

Thank you for posting on Craigslist. I know that they get so overwhelmed there. And it helps that the photos were included as well. I really wish their website would update them more! I offered to take photos for them and post them on here, but they said no. If it's policy then ok, but we are all very loving bunny people here. :bunnydance:

I live close by, however, I can't go far for transports as my car is still being finicky on me. I'll do my best to help though. I'll be watching the thread to see if there is anything I can do.


----------



## Leaf (Jan 16, 2008)

BlueFrog,

I'm glad you made it over to the forum! I really hope the good people here can help you guys work things through.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 16, 2008)

I adopted my Tony from Heartland Animal Shelter in Northbrook IL. They're a no-kill shelter, and they occasionally take in bunnies (maybe 3-4 at a time, because their bunny capacity is small). It doesn't seem that they have any bunnies currently (based on petfinder), so they might have space. Their website is http://heartlandanimalshelter.net/


----------



## LoriV (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm the person that currently has those that were pulled from the shelter. I'm currently making arrangements to have the large buck neutered. I'll post pics in a bit. (Thanks so much to bluefrog for her tireless efforts to help!)


----------



## LoriV (Jan 16, 2008)

Mom and babies














Dad


----------



## LoriV (Jan 16, 2008)

I wanted to add that there's a set of 3 large buck PEW's there. They were found abandoned in a cemetary. : (

There's a female lop with light brown/grey speckles around face. She has a favorite tiger striped pillow to sleep on. Very sweet.

There's a white female with huge blue eyes. New baby was allergic to her.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to BlueFrog and LoriV! Thanks so much for helping these poor buns. I foster for Soulmate Rabbit Rescue in WI, but unfortunately we're swamped too.

Why does the shelter keep boys and girls together? Do they need more cages? I have a boat load of extra NIC grids, free for the taking for any rescuer/adopter. TreasuredFriend also had some extra wire cages that could maybe be brought down. She was going to bring them to my local shelter but they seem to have found more cages on their own and don't really need them.

Oberon says please, please somebody adopt the big red eyed white boys!


----------



## BlueFrog (Jan 16, 2008)

*Thanks so much to everyone for the warm welcome! You guys are great. 

*I'm still coming up for air after what feels like days of solid bunny blur, and serving as a bunny fairy, dropping off rabbits to foster homes. If anyone in the Quad Cities, Rockford IL, or DeKalb IL areas is looking for a bunny, PM me and I'll put you in touch with the foster homes. They've been very generous in donating their time and money, and I'd like to help them find homes for these critters. Of the bunnies pictured in the CL post, only the black and white rex buck is in his forever home (where, it is _very_ clear, he is already king of his new household). I need to coordinate with LoriV as to which shelters each of us has contacted so we don't overlap and become annoying, after I carve out a little time to talk to some prospective rat adopters. I pretty much dropped everything non-essential to try to help the bunnies.*

tonyshuman, *thanks for the giggle over the great user name. If you can recommend any no-kill shelters in Janesville/Madison, PM me with the details. I may be delivering some gerbils to a foster home in Janesville and could probably transport a few bunnies along with them. 

*lalena2148*, would you be willing & able to foster if we could deliver the rabbit(s) to you? 
*
naturestee, *would you mind dropping me a PM or email with the contact information for Soulmate? I am maintaining a list of No. IL & So. WI shelters and rescues that accept rabbits/ferrets/rats/pretty much anything warm-blooded that's not a dog or cat, and even though you're currently full, I'd like to have the information on file.*
*
As for the male and female bunnies being caged together, LoriV, despite extreme allergies, has corrected the situation. The only answer as to why that happened which prevents my head from exploding is "That's the way they arrived." I'm not saying that's the correct answer, just the one I'm clinging to in order to maintain my increasingly fragile sanity. I think that the hamsters and gerbils may be housed together for reasons of space and lack of cages, but that's only speculation on my part.*

Oberon*, you're adorable! And I agree with your sentiments completely. Someone please adopt those beautiful sweet white boys who looks so lost and lonely! I really worry about them. We got one red-eyed white out to a foster home (he's pictured in the CL ad, and a sweeter temperament you couldn't imagine) so far, but the three "cemetery bunnies" remain. *
*


----------



## naturestee (Jan 16, 2008)

PM on the way! 

My local shelter has tons of gerbils too, for some reason. They're packed 6+ to each ten gallon tank, but they are separated by gender. Multiple people have brought in multiple litters, joy. I just can't deal with the idea of leaving same-gender intact animals together. It's going to make my head explode!


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 16, 2008)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> *lalena2148*, would you be willing & able to foster if we could deliver the rabbit(s) to you?


I'll have to talk to my husband but I have a feeling he won't be for it. (1) because I practically had to beg him to recently get the 3rd one (2) they're all sick (1 was in just recently in early stasis, all 3 were just on antibiotics, 1 still sneezing & 2 were intially, and the other has a slight case of head tilt so some days he's good others he's off) so I'd hate to stress them out. 

I'll see what I can do though. Just so I know, if we foster, who incurrs the medical bills? Also, how many are we looking to foster at one time and for how long? I just need to talk to my husband and see what's going on. I wish I had more of a straight answer...:?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 17, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't know very much about shelters here in the Madison area. I'm kinda new to WI!! I know the Wisconsin HRS operates out of Madison (http://www.wisconsinhrs.org/), and there are a few shelters in the area, but I'm not sure whether or not they are kill shelters. 

Do you have pics of the girls? And are they spayed?


----------



## BlueFrog (Jan 17, 2008)

*lalena2148*, let me get back to you.

*tonyshuman*, thanks for the reply. The rabbits are not currently spayed, but I believe they can be for $27.50 through the shelter. Don't quote me on that until I receive confirmation. We aren't permitted to take pictures of rabbits at the shelter. The photos we've had so far were of rabbits who were already en route to foster or forever homes.


----------



## Haley (Jan 17, 2008)

LoriV, who is that beauty in your avatar? Shes stunnig!

Bless you both for helping so many in need. Im in Michigan and we often pull some our of Chicago. Everyone is so full lately


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> LoriV, who is that beauty in your avatar? Shes stunnig!


Hey Haley, remember that bunny Bella I wanted to adopt from AWL? LoriV actually ended up adopting her the day before I went to get her! Lucky duck! Her name is Freckles now. Small world!


----------



## Haley (Jan 17, 2008)

I thought maybe that was her! Shes so pretty!


----------



## BlueFrog (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi guys!

Just a two second update. The lop ear girl who loves her pillow was adopted out through the shelter - just in time for them to take in two _more_ bunnies! :shock: And there are still babies to be born! 

I'm still strongly considering fostering the probably pregnant rex mama. If I do, wish me luck. 

I may now have a transporter able to take bunnies, gerbils, and Syrian hamsters to Springfield IL and St. Louis MO. Another may be willing to transport to the Quad Cities. Stay tuned.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Good work.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 22, 2008)

sorry I've been a little lax in responding on this one... I'm looking at a girl for Tony in a local shelter and hadn't heard anything from them for a while, so I was getting worried. she's kinda stolen my heart, so I can't commit to any other bun unless it won't work out with her. I would love to take a bun in an urgent resuce situation, but this one girl has really caught my eye. good luck placing these guys!

ps: the shelter i'm talking about is in Waukesha, which is about 30 min outside of Milwaukee, and i *think* it's no-kill... I'm not sure but it appears that way. they might be able to take some: the website is http://www.hawspets.org/


----------



## BlueFrog (Jan 22, 2008)

*tonyshuman*, great for you going to adopt a shelter bunny! Not about to complain about that! 

For those of you who want to help but can't adopt or foster, here's the shelter's official wish list: 

Wish List

I know the shelter is running low on hay, preferably not timothy as Lori would like to continue performing this activity called "breathing," and based on my visit, I'd say they could use donations of fresh produce suitable for rabbits, especially lettuce that is not of the iceberg variety.

Also, they have a small pet supply shop where they sell donated items to raise funds. If you have books, toys, or other pet supplies for any animal that are in new condition, I'm sure those would be welcomed. If you can, be sure to mention the bunnies ... just to keep their profile high.

Now I'm off to check the condition of my spare plain paper fax machine, and to ponder whether I have space and time to adopt one of their parakeets... 

Oh, and Lori just informed me that a big "chocolate brown agouti-ish" lop ear that likes to sit on top of its igloo just came in.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 22, 2008)

Wishing you luck, Blue Frog, if you accept the pregnant gal. She'll be grateful she's in good hands.

~~~~~~~~

Tonyshuman: HAWS in Waukesha is a low-kill shelter. To the best of my knowledge kennel staff would terminate if a long-term resident becomes difficult in behavior; Or employees seek a shelter transfer when spaces get Maxed out. Yes, they will euthanize when numbers keep on coming in. Best wishes if you pursue dates with the girlie you see, and here's hoping Tony falls in love with somebun in the area. 
Best to talk to staff at the shelter. I haven't been there in a while.

Two snuggling grooming buns are magical to watch, and have!


----------



## foxflower (Jan 24, 2008)

Let me speak with my husband, but I live in Berwyn, Illinois and could likely take one male (red eye is fine) for temporary fostering. If not already fixed I would like confirmation on the 27.50 price mentioned earlier in the thread also. I have one red eyed Californian female who is a sweetheart. Never intended to have rabbits as I have 8 parrots, but she was dumped out a year ago last November running the neighborhood, of course not spayed. Thought I would take her in until I could find a home for her. Had her spayed and eventually she did find a permanent home....mine.

I simply do not have room to give a permanent home and do not want to risk an anti-bonding situation which is why I can only commit to temporary fostering. Need to know if anything wrong...has shelter vet checked them etc. as money is tight right now (a couple of months from now would be more ideal but stuff happens when it happens). Let me know the details and I will garner up the courage to approach my husband. He is a sweetheart and an animal "sucker" in his own right, but I think I push him to his limits. LOL


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 24, 2008)

*foxflower wrote: *


> Let me speak with my husband, but I live in Berwyn, Illinois and could likely take one male (red eye is fine) for temporary fostering. If not already fixed I would like confirmation on the 27.50 price mentioned earlier in the thread also.


I adopted my Hazel there on Dec.8, 2007 (so recently). I just checked the receipt and it was $27.50 to adopt her including the neutering and cardboard carrier to bring her home. AWL does not supply pain meds for rabbits after their surgery though. I had to go to my vet and got some Metacam for her (costs like $9) but makes it easier to get through surgery.


----------



## BlueFrog (Jan 27, 2008)

An update before I collapse with exhaustion for the night: 

Between LoriV's health and my finances crumbling, we've exceeded our limits. We appreciate those offers to foster if we could help provide financial assistance or time limits, but we're not in a position to take anyone up on those offers. 

We've found foster placements for four more rabbits, if we can get them speutered in time. Wish us luck. If you live in the Rockford/DeKalb/Quad Cities/Crystal Lake areas and are looking to adopt, please drop me a note and I can put you in touch with the fosters who have them. Most of the nine adult rabbits and eight baby rabbits we've gotten out so far are in foster homes, not permanent ones. They are safe, but getting them into real homes is not only better for them, it's better for the rabbits still at the shelter waiting in line behind them. 

As of late last week, we've gotten all the non-rabbit small animals into foster placements. I believe the last count was:


17 adult gerbils
1 litter of 4 young, furred gerbils
7 anticipated litters of gerbils
2 Syrian hamster females, 1 is a teddy bear
2 litters of baby Syrian hamsters
1 adult male Syrian hamster
2 dwarf hamsters who survived living in the same cage as the Syrian male
1 mouse
 Virtually all of the above were infested with mites (which do not appear to have spread to the rabbit room), which LoriV and an angelic foster home are treating before we place them. Again, if you're interested in any of the above, contact me. 

Now, for another rabbit-related urgent situation, which doesn't involve Chicago Ridge but doesn't yet justify its own thread. I am supposed to take in a rabbit that is currently living in a house abandoned after its owner was evicted. (He was going to be released into the snow!) A panicked cousin is going over to try to retrieve it. Does anyone have a sample surrender contract I can use? I've written a few people I know, but this is coming up very suddenly and they're all busy with their own rescue efforts so may not be able to respond in time. I know very little about this rabbit, except that it is "small, black, and male." I pray the cousin gets to him in time. I'd drive there tonight if I had any idea where the house is. Looks like the supplies I bought to donate to Chicago Ridge are going to be used here, if I'm lucky.

Oh, and if you want some very sweet and attractive fancy rats, yep, got those too... 

Now if you all will excuse me, I'm going off to cry, bang my head against the wall, and cry some more. 

:thunk:


----------



## Haley (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh hun Im so sorry youre having an awful week. I wish I was closer 

As for the contract, heres a few I found which Im sure you could copy and modify:

http://www.geocities.com/pparexotics/PetSurrenderContract.pdf

http://www.indiancreeksanctuary.org/forms/surrendercontract.html

http://64.85.16.223/Surrender.htm

http://www.nffar.org/downloads/Surrender_Contract.pdf

Hope that helps. Bless you for doing so much.

Haley


----------



## BlueFrog (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Haley. Normally I would have researched that myself, but I'm so tired it feels like my synapses are firing through glue - and I'm not even the one doing the "heavy lifting" on Chicago Ridge! 

Still on tenterhooks waiting to hear about the "small black rabbit," which isn't helping matters.


----------



## hippogoddess1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi everyone I was just told about this group by Bluefrog. I have taken in one of the momma bunnies with four babies who are now looking for new homes. I also have in my care all the gerbils until they (a) have there litters or (b) males find homes. I'm new but I will try to get pictures and get them posted of the baby bunnies. There are 2 solid black, 1 almost all black with a solid white paw, and 1 solid gray. Mom is the sweetest and will be staying with me to be spoiled rotten.


----------



## BlueFrog (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oberon the bunny*, I'm pleased to inform you that all three of your like-colored brethren, the "cemetary bunnies," are being speutered in preparation to going to a rescue where, if not placed in homes, they can live out the rest of their lives in safety and comfort. Yeah for red-eyed critters! (so says Fang, my "pink-eyed princess" former lab rat). 

We're also getting a brown rex and a brown Dutch neutered and ready to go to foster care as well. 

Sooooo mmmaaannnnyyyy rrraaabbbiiiiitttssss....... I dread the post-Easter season.


----------



## Haley (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats great news!

Im trying to help a woman with South Suburban in Chicago get some bunnies out. They have like 10 or so and were going to euthanize today. Its so sad. Too many bunnies and not enough homes


----------



## BlueFrog (Feb 4, 2008)

If there's anyone in or willing to travel to the Peoria IL area, I have coer... er, gently persuaded one of my rat adopters to transport bunnies this coming Sunday.

*Oberon*, there's now a pink-eyed _girl_ bunny waiting at the shelter.... we could have her spayed and in your home in time for Valentine's!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh, the temptation! Oberon already has a lady love though, a little dwarf hotot girl named Fey.


----------



## BlueFrog (Feb 20, 2008)

I visited Chicago Ridge today to donate some hamster/gerbil mix so they wouldn't have to continue eating bird seed. Big mistake. None of the bunnies I saw on my last trip were still there, and there are more than ever - at least 25. One New Zealand White, one Dutch, several lop ears, one black tan of some sort, and scads of small bunnies. A few of the small ones were clearly babies, but most appeared to my untutored eye be dwarf breeds. Bunnies _everywhere_. There was a small but not dwarf multicolored creature, one of the few that didn't appear to be a purebred, who kept looking up hopefully every time I passed her, and I can't possibly take her. 

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to hug Cassidy and cry into her fur for all those poor unwanted bunnies.... 

... and then I'm going to bone up on my rabbit breeds so I can tell you guys more of what's there, in the hopes someone will recognize something they want and go adopt one! Or two - (most of them) are small!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 20, 2008)

My emotions are sinking. I hope some got to rescue places. do advise on pictures or colorings of who's currently left there.

why, why why are so many places jam packed? I will do the same, hug everyone here.


----------



## BlueFrog (Feb 20, 2008)

I know some were definitely adopted, including the super friendly Dutch. I want to think the same is true for all of them, and have no intention of trying to find out if the truth is otherwise. I doubt any rescue groups other than Lori's stepped in, because we were knocking on every door we could find and weren't getting many takers - and those who were, weren't local. Trust me, I logged enough miles to prove that point. 

I wish the shelter permitted pictures or at least kept their own web site up to date, because it would make directing people to the shelter for specific so much easier. I'm telling myself that the fact so many of their current crop of rabbits are dwarf breeds will make it easier for them to be adopted out... and again, I'm not sure I want to know if that's not the case. There was a beautiful dark grey and white girl with a huge dewlap who was clearly mature who caught my eye. I remember a solid black small but not dwarf, and I'm thinking it was one of the lops. Another rabbit that looked like our "eyeliner bunny" that we got adopted out before. The black tan, who looked like a dwarf rather than a full-sized tan but I only got a glimpse of him so don't quote me on it. An agouti lop. 

I tried so hard to take mental pictures of them but I'm drawing a complete blank now. I'll see if a cry and some sleep will jog my memory. 

Is there one easily accessible definite book, with pictures, that a newbit like myself could use to help identify breeds and types? I'm not looking for formal standards, just a bunch of pictures and general descriptions that I could use to say "Oh, it looks like _that_ one!"


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 20, 2008)

Have you perused the american rabbit breeders association site? There is a link there to breeds and general identification.

Rabbits USA magazine does a good job of showing various breeds. Available at pet supply places?
The Guide to Owning a Rabbit, by Anne Lindsay. pgs. 47-62.
Animal Planet / Rabbits . Pet Care Library. pg. 16 has general names and standards' weights

thanx for the updates. Your heart goes out to all those imploring eyes and faces reaching up for help -- and love.


----------



## Leaf (Feb 20, 2008)

BlueFrog,

Will you email me again? Is anyone at that shelter rabbit savvy, or show interest in the rabbits at all?

My vet is one of the House Rabbit Society vets in Missouri and she's very near my home. When I took Holiday and Fiesta there she was thrilled as she doesn't get many new rabbit clients. I had told her about wanting to work in rescue and she was receptive to that.

If we can get together and get some information down pat then present it to my vet she *may* be willing to contact the shelter in order to get a rescue-ball rolling. Of course, if it's delicate (NO rabbit friendly people there) it'll have to be handled as well as possible, so any contacts for/with that shelter will need to be open minded and not just flippant towards their plight.

If there were any way to get transport to my area I can take rabbits in as needed, she could do the vetting and I'm sure she'd be willing to green-light me for petfinder.

I know my distance has been a problem in the past but if we can work out a set, definant plan that would work perhaps transport networking would be a possibility afterall.


----------



## BlueFrog (Feb 20, 2008)

Leaf, I've PM'd you but felt this information is probably relevant to others:

LoriV volunteers at the shelter and would be in a better position to advise, but I've never gotten the impression that the staff are flippant or indifferent to the fates of the rabbits. I know they've expressed gratitude to her for getting rabbits out to safety. They're simply under space constraints that are beyond their control. 

I will certainly do what I can, but my assistance will probably consist of making occasional visits to report on what's there, and getting rabbits on transport trains. Being stood up by that rescuer who was supposed to take the three cemetary bunnies has had some very lasting repercussions in my household, unfortunately. Of course, I can do nothing without LoriV's help, because she has the credentials to get the rabbits out; I don't.

I've visited the ARBA site and it helped with some breed identifications, although I have a long way to go. I had no idea there were so many breeds with lop ears! I now believe that the multicolored critter with the imploring eyes is probably a non-show quality (too big, too little coat) or part-bred Jersey Wooly. If we can get something going to transport rabbits to safe havens, I absolutely assure you that one will be one of the first to go!


----------



## Haley (Feb 20, 2008)

Can you take pictures? That always helps way more than descriptions. 

Is Chicago Ridge far from South Suburban? They were overflowing with bunnies as well last time I talked to someone out there. 

Chicago seems to be overflowing with unwanted pets


----------



## BlueFrog (Feb 20, 2008)

Chicago Ridge prohibits taking photos, so the only pictures I've gotten have been of rabbits that have already been released to rescue groups. Frustrating beyond belief. 

Chicago Ridge is about 1/2 hour's drive from Chicago Heights, where South Suburban is located.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 22, 2008)

Updates?


----------



## BlueFrog (Feb 22, 2008)

I have some irons in the fire, but no news yet.


----------



## LoriV (Feb 22, 2008)

I counted 'at least' 23 rabbits currently at the shelter. I was there last night. There's two new cages in the lobby with 3 young ones in each. One with a grey and white lop. There's a gorgeous dwarf himi bunny in the small animal room. I took pictures with my cell, but haven't figured out how to download them. Spent the last hour trying. Argh. There's a black and white rex bunny in the lobby - really really cute. Basically though, everywhere you look are bunny cages. I have a feeling it's a dump of everyone's Christmas bunnies. 

Unfortunately, my timothy hay allergy and my asthma collided this week and landed me in the E.R. I cannot continue to help them with cleaning, feeding and watering on Sundays as I have been doing since the first of the year. IF you're unable to adopt, the next best thing to help these bunnies is to volunteer and help to provide their care. Sue, the manager over the wildlife and small animals is absolutely wonderful. Please help her if you can spare a couple of hours sometime.


----------



## Leaf (Feb 23, 2008)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> I have some irons in the fire, but no news yet.



Same here.



I haven't heard anything from my vet as far as being listed on petfinder. It's a little discouraging as I know I can help these rabbits. My email was sent several days ago and I haven't received a receipt saying it has been opened yet.

I get my new car in March which will put me back in transport help (my car now has electrical issues that will be too costly to resolve for the age of the vehicle) - and my home is large enough to accomidate fosters at any given time.

I'm in contact now with another "local" vet office that actually has the 2 adoptable bunnies I listed a little while ago. This could easily give me two area vets to refer people to - a positive step if I do end up being able to help the "ridge bunnies".

If we end up on petfinder, pulled rabbits will get the exposure they need on petfinder and as Dr Frick is less than 10 minutes from my home non and emergency vetting will be an absolute possibility.

I'm trying - I really am! :banghead


----------



## Leaf (Feb 23, 2008)

*hippogoddess1 wrote: *


> Hi everyone I was just told about this group by Bluefrog. I have taken in one of the momma bunnies with four babies who are now looking for new homes. I also have in my care all the gerbils until they (a) have there litters or (b) males find homes. I'm new but I will try to get pictures and get them posted of the baby bunnies. There are 2 solid black, 1 almost all black with a solid white paw, and 1 solid gray. Mom is the sweetest and will be staying with me to be spoiled rotten.



How awesome! I'm so glad you found your way here - and that the animals are in your care.



Welcome!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 27, 2008)

Are there lionheads at the shelter who need a home?


----------



## naturestee (Feb 27, 2008)

Uh oh, does Julie have the lionhead bug now? LOL! Or is there just someone looking for one? They do seem to be showing up in a lot of shelters now.


----------



## Haley (Feb 27, 2008)

I really dont understand the "no pictures" thing- how do they ever expect to adopt out? No one will ever know about the bunnies unless they post on petfinder or at least allow photos to be taken and posted elsewhere 

I really hate people sometimes.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't get the no pictures thing either. The Sheboygan shelter is ok with anyone taking pics. Their stance is that they have nothing to hide, but everything to gain from possible publicity.

Is this shelter maybe so run down or ill kept that they don't want pictures to get out? It's silly. We had someone drive over an hour, passing other shelters, to adopt a mini lop she fell in love with on Petfinder. Same stuff will sometimes happen with cats and dogs too.


----------



## BlueFrog (Feb 27, 2008)

There were no lionheads when I was last there, but they're taking rabbits in at such a ferocious rate they may have by now. I may have someone able to swing by on Friday morning to take a look.


----------



## LoriV (Feb 27, 2008)

Actually, for what they have to do, I feel it's been quite well kept as of late. Of course, since "I" have been a weekly volunteer, I feel that I can speak to their conditions. If you worked there for a day and saw the number of dogs and cats that come and go, and the members of the public that are there at any given time, the rabbits have to take a back seat so to speak. In addition, several current members of the staff are allergic to the rabbits. 

I've been trying to help. Bashing the shelter for it's rules is not helping my cause, especially if any of the other employees or management happen to read these comments too. I will refrain from posting further details. If you want to change their rules, conditions, etc, then I suggest that you find a way to go and make a difference. 

Bluefrog, I appreciate your help tremendously, however, as I'm not liking the turn this has taken, I feel this is yet another route that needs to end.


----------



## BlueFrog (Feb 27, 2008)

Given that the immediate crisis that sparked this thread is over, perhaps we should ask the mods to lock it? I certainly didn't intend to - and don't want to - cause problems.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 28, 2008)

*Just someone looking for one, naturestee. A friend asked if SRR had some in our care that could be adopted? I thought of the ones needing homes on RO?!? Especially an unwanted lionhead on borrowed time because a shelter willterminate from their surrenders/intakes.I anticipate the prospectiveadopter and friendwillaccess Petfinder and begin searching. *

*I gaze at Vivienne Violet and Mr. Tumnus and miss Bea for my lionhead smiles. *

*naturestee wrote: *


> Uh oh, does Julie have the lionhead bug now? LOL! Or is there just someone looking for one? They do seem to be showing up in a lot of shelters now.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 28, 2008)

You know, Haley's fostering a lionhead if there aren't any at Chicago Ridge.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 28, 2008)

Light Bulb !! Thanx Angela.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 28, 2008)

BlueFrog and LoriV welcome to RO! What you're doing to help these little souls is awsome! You're both great! :inlove:

BlueFrog I'm sorry for your frustration, I'm sure things'll get better, though.
LoriV, I just love your avatar photo! This is exactly the pose that my Vitto takes when he wants to be petted! When he does this, I call him "little rug", because him and the rug become one!

Naturestee, Oberon's photo is absolutely perfect! I wish I could snapshot my bun from this angle!

Marietta


----------

